# DonnyB



## mkellogg

This thread has been started in memory of @DonnyB,  a moderator of both the English Only and the Language Lab forums. We learned that he passed away on January 10, 2022. Donny joined WordReference in 2013 and became a moderator in 2018.  His useful posts have been -- and will continue to be -- helpful to many people.  We are thankful for them and for DonnyB’s participation in WordReference.

This thread is a place to post your own memories and thoughts.


----------



## Florentia52

I am very sorry to hear this. He gave generously of his time to the forums, and thereby helped many people with their language questions. We will miss him.


----------



## Xavier da Silva

I am really sorry to hear that. He was always willing to help. And helped me a lot. I am grateful to him for everything.


----------



## Uncle Jack

I am very sorry to hear this. His posts were always informative, and he was always very gentle in his rebukes when they were needed (which wasn't too often, I hope). He will be missed.


----------



## Sowka

He was a wonderful moderator colleague in the Language Lab. I miss him. Rest in peace, Donny. 🕯️


----------



## apoziopeza

I am very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Michael30000

So sorry to hear this, this is very sad news. I remember his excellent answers to questions, including to my own ones. I will always remember this great person.


----------



## Julianus

I am sad to hear the the news. I don't know him personally, but I remember his kind answers to my questions. I am shocked and very sad.. Rest in peace.


----------



## joel123

I am really sorry to hear this. God bless the departed soul.
_Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted. Matthew 5:4_


----------



## Monica238

I am very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, DonnyB.


----------



## thetazuo

I’m so sorry to hear this sad news. DonnyB was always trying to be helpful and he dutifully fulfilled his role as a moderator. His passing away is a loss to the forums. I will remember him. Rest in peace.


----------



## Peterdg

I'm so sorry to hear this. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## lingobingo

Oh no! How sad. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tegs

I am very shocked - what sad news. He was a lovely member of the moderating team, I enjoyed his virtual company. He always saw the best in everyone.


----------



## Şafak

It's very sad. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Glasguensis

I am very saddened by this news. He was a very active moderator whose focus was on helping people - he always tried to find a way for people to get their answers.


----------



## Anais Lee

It breaks my heart to learn about the news. Even though I have never met any of you personally, you have offered more unconditional help to me than any of the friends I know in real life. I would like to let you all know how much I appreciate your help, and I wish I had been able to tell DonnyB that.

I would like to express my heartfelt thanks to DonnyB for all his help. His answers will continue to help English learners around the world. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## anthox

While I've not had much direct interaction with DonnyB, he has been a staple here since my earliest days of (intermittently) frequenting this forum, and his absence will be noted. May he rest in peace.


----------



## heypresto

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news. He will be missed, I know.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

That's very sad news. He did a lot for WR and I'm sure he left behind great memories. Rest in peace!


----------



## JungKim

I feel very sad to hear the news. Rest in peace, Donny. You reached out to many souls in this forum, including myself.


----------



## ida2

I am very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace...


----------



## Language Hound

DonnyB contributed so much to WR and will be sorely missed.

I just finished reading his account of his years (1959-1966) at the Leamington College for Boys on his website.
It is about twenty pages of memories, photos, and even report cards.
He ends it by writing:


> I didn't like English and I wasn't any good at it.  But while I wouldn't dream of laying claim to any literary merit for what I've written here, maybe - just maybe - I shall have now belatedly redeemed myself in the eyes of my English Masters from yesteryear.


I hope he realizes that he more than redeemed himself there and here in the WR forums.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## sinukg

I am really shocked when I hear this. What happened to him? May his soul rest in peace!


----------



## Tenacious Learner

I am truly sorry to hear that. He was always very polite and clear in his explanations. I send you a big hug filled with all my gratitude for your help wherever you are, Donny.


----------



## Tegs

Language Hound said:


> I just finished reading his account of his years (1959-1966) at the Leamington College for Boys on his website.


Me too. It's a very interesting account and it was strange to see that English was a subject he didn't enjoy! He was so good at explaining things in the English forum.


----------



## Dripweed

I'm sorry to hear the news.  My condolences to both his family and his many friends.


----------



## Nikined

That's sad news, he will be missed. For me, he was the best moderator of English Only forum who tried to help rather than be an obstruction


----------



## 01101

People who spend their limited time here on earth to help others are the real heroes. Rest in peace.


----------



## belongedto

I am very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, DonnyB.


----------



## zaffy

I am very sorry to hear this. He never failed to help me and others. A very good moderator as well. I've got tears in my eyes typing this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## suzi br

No  
No
Oh heck. This news has reduced me to tears. I am very sad to read this. He will be very missed in here. He was a good moderator and a sharp intelligence. 
My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## Tegs

So sad he isn't here to see how much everyone on the forums appreciated him. I wish he could have read this thread.


----------



## Anais Lee

zaffy said:


> I've got tears in my eyes typing this. I'm so sorry.



Same here. I'm so sad I'm having a stomachache.


----------



## lauranazario

Adieu, DonnyB. 
Your plentiful valuable contributions have helped so many across WR. Thank you for sharing your wit and kindness and thank you for being a vibrant member of the moderator team.
We'll definitely miss you but you leave an important legacy for us. May we always be inspired by your example.


----------



## danieleferrari

So sorry to read this, feeling heartbroken.


----------



## Shahram kakaei

Before I realized the existence of this forum, I had lots of questions with which I had no one to help. People here are really generous and kind; and @DonnyB was one of those who was always ready to help. I can't believe this bad news. May he rest in peace. 😭


----------



## wildan1

A wonderful moderator colleague and really truly nice person to interact with.

That 37 people have responded to Mike's announcement in less than 3 hours shows how well he was appreciated all around.

We'll all miss him greatly.


----------



## velisarius

Very sorry to hear this. He was, I think, an ideal moderator and I liked to think of him as a friend too. He'll be greatly missed.


----------



## Edinburgher

That was a completely unexpected piece of news.

Not only was he a valuable contributor, but on the few occasions on which he had to admonish me for minor transgressions of forum rules, it was always done with the utmost tact.


----------



## zaffy

Edinburgher said:


> he had to admonish me for minor transgressions of forum rules, it was always done with the utmost tact.


So true, he never offended anyone in the slightest.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Oh, what sad news.

DonnyB was always so kind, helpful and unfailingly polite. Something that often struck me was the courteous and respectful wording of his moderator's admonishments.  However unsuitable the comments, Donny would always delete them an almost apologetic _I'm sorry, but I'm afraid that...  .  _A true gentleman. He will be greatly missed here in the virtual world, and I'm sure in the real world, too.


----------



## Roymalika

Does anybody know what happened to him? He answered questions even on 9th January, one day before his passing.


----------



## lauranazario

Roymalika said:


> Does anybody know what happened to him? He answered questions even on 9th January, one day before his passing.


We are not privy to that information. Such _private_ details are known only to his family.


----------



## SwissPete

A great loss to the forums.


----------



## passengerman

Expressing emotions is very difficult even in my native language in such cases. I will never forget his help.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I am very sorry to hear that. He was a good and decent man and always offered a helping hand to other forum members. His words here will live on and help people long into the future. God rest his soul.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

He was a really kind person. Rest in peace, Donny!


----------



## A-friend

I am deeply sorry to hear about the passing of the kind, respectful and truly valuable member of the moderating team DonnyB.
He will be greatly missed here.
When I read the message, suddenly, tears ran down my cheeks.
My condolences to both his family and all the forum members.
I am quite confident that he is witnessing how much the members are appreciating him.

May he rest in peace. 🥀


----------



## Bevj

R.I.P. Donny.
A kind and generous person and an exemplary mod.
You will be missed.


----------



## CaptainZero

Sorry to hear this sad news. I haven't been on this forum as long as many people here, but I'm glad to have had a few exchanges with Donny and I really appreciated his kind, polite, helpful and respectful manner. RIP.


----------



## marcogaiotto

A pray for you, Donny! May you be in peace with God and his mother Mary! I really appreciate what you did for the members of this forum...


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

DonnyB generously gave kind, exhaustive, useful answers to many of my questions. Rest in peace, Donny.


----------



## Victor G.S

I'm so sorry to hear that. I've been looking at this website for nearly 3 years and have always seen him helping others. He and all the other members have helped me a lot here. I'm forever grateful. May he rest in perfect peace! 🕊️🙏


----------



## Victor G.S

I know it isn't the best moment to ask, but what happened to him? I went into his profile and it says he last showed up on 9 January 2022, 1 day before his death. Did he have an accident? Sorry for asking this.


----------



## Sowka

Please see post #44


----------



## abluter

What a loss. He was kind, urbane and conciliatory, a quietly civilized presence.


----------



## swift

So long, Donny. My condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## azz

My condolences to his family and friends and also to the members of the forum.

This is a great loss for the forum. He was a great moderator. He was generous and kind and truly helpful. He answered my questions on multiple occasions and his replies were always clear and precise. I feel truly indebted to him. It really is like losing a good friend.


----------



## Madonna Halim

Very sorry to hear this. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## gvergara

Hi,

I had some interaction with him, he was a nice person. Strange how we can create bonds even with people we have never met (and probably never will meet). It pains me to learn he has passed away, and all I can think of is his family and his beloved ones, I hope they are doing fine in this really bitter period. We will miss him, but also treasure his kind support and the words he has left behind. All of you out there, take good care.

G.


----------



## Curiosity777

I'm deeply sorry to hear this. I remember him answering my questions, so that makes me feel sadder. 
Rest in peace Donny


----------



## natkretep

I'm very brokenhearted to hear this. I have been in touch with him since before he became moderator and had been unwell. He's contributed such a lot to the Forums. He's always had a firm yet gentle tone. He will be sorely missed. Rest in peace, Donny!


----------



## ewie

Such a shock, I can hardly believe it. Such sad news, I've read this thread with tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Silver

I remember I once asked you a question. I said, "Donny, now you're a moderator. Is it still possible for you to write me a whole sentence or tell me my sentence is natural?" And you answered without any hesitation "Why not?".

We've been friends since you joined this forum. You shared your stories with me and taught me how to become a good English learner and tutor.

I was feeling very sorry to hear this and I hope you can rest in peace, Donny.

I appreciate your help forever. It's a pity that I can't learn from you in the future. You're one of my teachers here. I don't know what I can say to express my sadness.

Donny, RIP!


----------



## Robby Zhu

How sad and sudden. I'm truly sorry to know this.


----------



## j29682896

I am very sorry to hear this. I learned a lot from his answers. I believe he will be missed by many people.


----------



## leo benson

I remember the name DonnyB. He helped me a lot in learning English. It's really shocking news to me. R.I.P🙏


----------



## nightowl666

So sorry to hear the sad news. He has endeared himself to so many language learners by contributing so many informative posts. May he rest in peace!


----------



## saide

I'm sorry to hear the news. My condolences to both his family and his many friends. May his soul rest in peace! I wish you had placed his profile here.


----------



## EdisonBhola

No words can describe how sad I feel about his passing. 
RIP, DonnyB.
He on many, many occasions helped me and other members with our English queries, in a very generous way.
You will be sorely missed.


----------



## Jignesh77

Very sorry to hear this. He was very knowledgeable, professional and helpful. He will be missed by the WR community/family.


----------



## elroy

Very soon after Donny became a moderator, I was struck by his exceptional humanity.

When I noticed that Donny wasn't online for the first day in ... well, I actually don't remember a single day that he wasn't online ... I was worried.  I hoped it wasn't what I was fearing. 

Not only was Donny active the day before his passing; he was exceptionally active, engaged, and committed the whole time he was a moderator.  As a moderator, sometimes I'll write a quick message on the fly when it's the 200th time I've written about the same thing.  Donny seemed to compose every one of his moderator's messages just as thoroughly and carefully as though it were his first.  

When the moderators were making preparations for the Language Lab, he enthusiastically volunteered to moderate it with @Sowka and me, even though he had just joined the English Only moderating team a few months prior.  As a Language Lab moderator, he showed the same consistent level of commitment to his work as he did in English Only.  Donny was somebody who made sure that if he was going to do something, he did it right.

Last spring, I logged off the forums for about a week following an emotionally upsetting debate in the Culture Café.  Even though Donny had not agreed with me in the debate, he told me after I returned that he had noticed I was gone and had hoped I hadn't left for good.  His words made me feel valued as a person. 

Donny rarely complained about anything.  It seems that he was a content person up until the very end. 

His last action on WordReference was an Agree reaction he gave one of my posts, which feels special.


----------



## Yichen

I feel very sorry. I will often think of DonnyB's help and miss him.
Let's help those who need help.


----------



## AidaGlass

I'm very sorry to hear this.
Those we love never truly leave us. There 
are things that death cannot touch.


----------



## boozer

So sad!

It is amazing, isn't it? We seem to know each other even if we have never met face to face. When you hear someone you know has died it really affects you!

Rest in peace, Donny!


----------



## goldencypress

I am deeply saddened to hear this. He has answered many of my questions. I share the grief of his bereaved family.


----------



## teacherdehnavi

DonnyB helped me so much. His help will forever change lives for better as he was a really generous person.


----------



## blwings

I’m so sorry to hear that. He always helped me a lot.


----------



## AutumnOwl

I'm very sorry to hear this. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## zaffy

elroy said:


> sometimes I'll write a quick message on the fly when it's the 200th time I've written about the same thing. Donny seemed to compose every one of his moderator's messages just as thoroughly and carefully as though it were his first.


Indeed, he always gave me a detailed explanation of what he did and why. I woke up today and couldn't stop thinking about him. I keep getting notifications from this thread, seeing his name in it, and each time I see it, my heart kind of starts to beat faster or skips a beat.


----------



## islandinthesun

Such sad news. His kindness shone through his posts. This website is one of my favourite places on the internet, and DonnyB had a big part to play in making it what it is. 
Thank you for all your work, Donny. I hope you rest in peace.


----------



## EdisonBhola

I'll never ever forget DonnyB and Parla, who left us in 2016. Both are very kind, selfless individuals from this forum.
May you rest in peace.


----------



## 77Cat77

I am very very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Wax gourd

I am very sorry to hear this.  What a kind person.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ghabi

elroy said:


> When the moderators were making preparations for the Language Lab, he enthusiastically volunteered to moderate it with @Sowka and me


Is it possible to add a simple line at the top of the LL, something like "Dedicated to the memory of DonnyB", no frills, just something to commemorate an exceptional person?


----------



## Hiden

I am very sorry to hear this. He was always kind enough to answer my questions. I really appreciated his kindness in helping me out. Rest in peace, Donny.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

I always enjoyed the picture he used, a black and white photo of what looked like a grammar school boy from the 50s or 60s. Will never know if that was Donnyb but it would be the precursor to a contribution that was always measured and thought through. A fine example as a moderator. R.I.P.


----------



## 2PieRad

A heartfelt thanks for your contributions. May you rest in peace 🙏


----------



## yads

Donny replied to several of my questions with patience. I have nothing but respect for people like him.
It pains me to learn of his passing. 
Rest in peace, Donny.


----------



## Roxxxannne

In answer to Le Gallois bilingue (#88): Yes, that photo always made me smile. The cheerful grammar-school boy in the picture was a good complement to the kind, thoughtful and intelligent advice he always gave.  He commented thousands of times on the forum; may we remember him with gratitude when we come across his posts in the future.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

So sorry to hear this sad news about Donny. His quietly efficient, respectful and telling presence on the forum has helped make this meeting place one of the best English-learning forums around. I will learn from him. I note that among the "positions held" in his early school reports was "window monitor" - surely Leamington College's seed bed and training ground for the excellent Word Reference moderator that we later came to know him as.  RIP Donny, and thanks.


----------



## franzjekill

I am so sorry to hear of his loss. He was always very polite and engaging.


----------



## Ballenero

Mis condolencias a su familia
y a todos los compañeros de WordReference.
Descanse en paz.


----------



## Vanda

So sorry. Tough times when accumulate sad news.


----------



## amikama

Such sad news. He was so kind and nice, with a great personality. His memory will live on forever.


----------



## Tegs

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> I always enjoyed the picture he used, a black and white photo of what looked like a grammar school boy from the 50s or 60s. Will never know if that was Donnyb


That was Donny himself in the photo - you can read about his school days if you click on his profile "About" info and then follow the link. It's a nice read.


----------



## Anais Lee

When I read it I feel as if Donny was still with us. 

I wonder if any of his family members are on this forum. It'd be nice to let them know how much Donny was appreciated by the community here.


----------



## Miss Julie

So sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## stayeron

Oh, I am very sorry to hear that. I read his replies in many threads. Thanks so much for his contributions.


----------



## moustic

So sad.
Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## old woman

Sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## JJJenifer

DonnyB also helped me with my questions many many times.
Thank you, DonnyB,  
Rest in peace.


----------



## G.Determinism

I'm very sorry to hear this news. He was such a generous person. I'll never forget him and his help. 😔

Rest in peace Donny.


----------



## Kolridg

We will remeber DonnyB like good moderator and ready to help man. It will be unusual to communicate at forum without seeing his replies anymore. Your contribution will remain helpful for many learners, you left good trace on this Earth. Rest in peace on Heaven, Donny.


----------



## Silver

EdisonBhola said:


> I'll never ever forget DonnyB and Parla, who left us in 2016. Both are very kind, selfless individuals from this forum.
> May you rest in peace.


Parla was my private language adviser when she was alive. I couldn't breathe when I heard of her passing away.
Donny was an old friend of mine. Actually in this language forum, I have so many wonderful teachers. They are young or young at heart. They help me a lot and have made me a better Silver.

I love this place and I more often than not told Mike that I wanted donate a small portion of my salary to our forum and he always refused that. I offered this to my teachers and they never replied to that request. They're so kind and so nice. 

I believe in Buddhism. They're what I call a buddha.


----------



## Oburch

What sad news...Very sorry to hear that. RIP Donny.


----------



## Tegs

Kolridg said:


> you left good trace on this Earth.


I couldn't have said it better myself. What a lovely comment.


----------



## grammar-in-use

I am very sorry to hear this. What sad news! It has reduced me to tears...


----------



## Anais Lee

Silver said:


> Parla was my private language adviser when she was alive. I couldn't breathe when I heard of her passing away.
> Donny was an old friend of mine. Actually in this language forum, I have so many wonderful teachers. They are young or young at heart. They help me a lot and have made me a better Silver.
> 
> I love this place and I more often than not told Mike that I wanted donate a small portion of my salary to our forum and he always refused that. I offered this to my teachers and they never replied to that request. They're so kind and so nice.
> 
> I believe in Buddhism. They're what I call a buddha.



Parla left before I joined this forum, but I often find useful info from her previous contributions. I'm grateful to her even though we never interacted. 

The longer I live, the more I appreciate selfless people like those on these forums. Losing them is no less painful than losing someone you know in real life. I woke up today with tears in my eyes again thinking about Donny. I hope he's doing well in another world. ❤️


----------



## Silver

Anais Lee said:


> Parla left before I joined this forum, but I often find useful info from her previous contributions. I'm grateful to her even though we never interacted.
> 
> The longer I live, the more I appreciate selfless people like those on these forums. Losing them is no less painful than losing someone you know in real life. I woke up today with tears in my eyes again thinking about Donny. I hope he's doing well in another world. ❤️


Yeah, I can't agree more. Those teachers are really nice and they're selfless. I admire their altruism and I promise myself that I'll do whatever I can to give back to the society and help others in return. I believe these are things my teachers want me to do. 

WR is the only source to learn idiomatic English, I think. Call me old-fashioned. 

I am pretty sure that Donny is doing very well somewhere else, he's looking at us, smiling.


----------



## LVRBC

He was humorous and kind.  Some of his closing remarks for threads that  really needed to be closed are classics.


----------



## Kimmi G

R.I.P. Donny, the warm-hearted helper and giver for the wordreference language community.
He was still replying to several threads last month, so I wonder how come he passed away all of a sudden. But I think I'd better not ask and just show my gratitude and condolences.
I mean it would be good if there's an obituary for him so that people can remember him better.


----------



## GundisalvusVitalis

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news. Although I didn't know him, I can relate to taking the time to analyze and respond to the members' posts and members such as him are why the Forums are such a valuable resource. He will live on through his posts. R.I.P. Donny.


----------



## Silver

Kimmi G said:


> so I wonder how come he passed away all of a sudden.


Donny once left our forum for a long time. I PMed him but I didn't get any replies. Later he came back and he told me he underwent a surgery. I think people like him are really really selfless because that reminds me of Parla, she was still active here before she passed away.


----------



## Kimmi G

Silver said:


> Donny once left our forum for a long time. I PMed him but I didn't get any replies. Later he came back and he told me he underwent a surgery. I think people like him are really really selfless because that reminds me of Parla, she was still active here before she passed away.



Thanks a lot for telling me these. It's a shame that I didn't know him before but I really appreciate the contributions he and many others have made to the community.👍


----------



## Dilbarhossainchy

So sad😌😌


----------



## ysn

He has helped me - personally - so much, we are sorry to hear that.


----------



## shAmAn49025

Thank you for the help.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## Hiikiii

Don’t be sad, everybody. He must be in heaven.


----------



## flowersophy

I'm very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, DonnyB.


----------



## jellobun

I've received so much help from Donny as well. May you rest in peace...


----------



## ali-yue

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Tea Addict

I am so sorry to hear this. I am much indebted to @DonnyB 's help. I will never forget how his posts and insights helped me.


----------



## marcbatco

Thank you, DonnyB, for all your help. Rest in peace.
Ci rivediamo in Paradiso (speriamo!).


----------



## sunnyweather

I'm so sorry to hear that. A very helpful and friendly person. It's such a pity.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## london calling

What sad news. RIP Donny. 

I was wondering where he'd got to...


----------



## Michelvar

Peace


----------



## High on grammar

The news of his passing came as shock to me. It was as if I were reading the news of one of my own family members. He was one of the best of the best.


----------



## Jektor

.




*R.I.P.
Donny*​.


----------



## TGW

I’m so saddened to hear that. He was a nice person. He answered many of my questions.

My heartfelt condolences to him during this time of sorrow. He’s in my thoughts and I'm here for whatever he needs.


----------



## alfaalfa

Jektor said:


> .
> View attachment 67601
> 
> *R.I.P.
> Donny*​.


Regardless his age, this is the way I always thought of him: a smart scholar with a lovely smile.


----------



## Flaminius

It's sad news.  When I look something up in EO, I have come across contributions by Donny many times; always helpful, kind, and polite.  He will not be forgotten.


----------



## ForeverHis

I don't use the English only forum much, but I was very saddened to hear of the loss of DonnyB. I wish he knew how much he meant to others. I'm so thankful for all the moderators that make WR possible.


----------



## gonecar

May he rest in peace.


----------



## cherine

I've been missing him for the past weeks, but never thought I'd find this thread (by pure coincidence!). I'm too sad to say anything meaningful. I just pray he rest in peace and be rewarded for all the good he did in his life; as he was such a good person.


----------



## merquiades

Such sad news to read of his passing.  He was very kind and helpful, a model for others.  He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## danieleferrari

Missing him.


----------



## Englishmypassion

I'm late in paying homage to my guru and friend great DonnyB but he has gone beyond the boundaries of time. His passing away feels like a personal loss to me💔😭: he helped me a lot and we had a good friendship. In my first year on WR, kind DonnyB would answer almost all of my unanswered or not-so-well-answered questions, around the clock! His very insightful answers spoke volumes to his enviable language expertise, and I wondered how he could manage to be online almost 24x7. I asked him in a personal message once if he ever slept, and he simply replied that he tried to help learners as much as possible. We developed a good friendship and talked about a lot of things, including his visit to China via India and back (that's when the photo in his profile picture was taken). I read each page of his website very carefully, checked out his school report cards (they show he had a knack for languages from an early age) and while doing that also proofread the website and sent him a short list of typos he could consider correcting. But soon after that, he stopped visiting the forum and didn't reply to my messages either. I panicked and sent him more messages but to no avail. I told that to two of my other WR friends and they reassured me by saying sometimes members just take a break and then come back. Finally when DonnyB returned after a year or so, those friends asked me to check out the forum to see who was back!😊 I was on cloud nine.🕺 Donny replied to me, thanking me for the concern shown. We started talking again and he helped me with a lot of my language questions again. Then he became a moderator and I stopped bothering him much and he didn't get the time to answer many questions in the English Only forum. However, a few months ago, he told me that he thought of me and missed me in the forum! 🙏 How kind and great of the enlightened linguist! I'm grateful that I had the privilege of learning from and talking with such a great soul. Donny will always live in my heart♥️🙏, and, of course, in the forum through his enlightening💡answers.


----------



## JJXR

I've just noticed this thread. I'm sorry to hear this sad news. Donny was a good and kind person. I enjoy reading his informative posts. This is something he could have chosen not to bother himself with, but instead he decided to help me: he replied to a lot of my threads in English Only either that I had reported as "unanswered" or that had received no replies and were already at the bottom of the first page; in addition to that, I contacted him several times by PM with a request to help me with something I didn't understand about English grammar (it was actually quite a lot of times), and each of those times he provided a clear explanation written in a friendly tone. I'm really greatful to him for that. Now that I've read other people's comments above, I see how committed he was to helping others. That's impressive! Thank you very much for all this, Donny! We will all remember you, and you will be greatly missed.


----------

